# Got a hairless!



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I was at the pet store today getting christmas gifts for my pets and I looked into the feeder mice, only to see a HAIRLESS. I almost fainted then and there. She was the only one out of the litter and the last baby, almost 4 weeks. I took her immediately.

The pet room person had marked the hairless reserved, but I asked where it had come from and she said she only marked it that way so it got a pet home, and that it was the only one she'd ever seen.

I am so excited. I don't breed now but this might just get me going on it when this doe is older. She is utterly gorgeous.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Ooo! What a find! Do you have a pic? There's so many genes that can cause hairlessness, wonder which one it is. Just out of curiosity, where are you located?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in Idaho.

The rest of the hair on her head should go away as she gets a bit older.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Whoa! Is it a trick of the light or is the skin of her body actually dark-colored? How much fur does she have on her face? In the type of hairless you usually see as pets, the hair falls out first on the face and there's no pigment anywhere but the tail and ears. That is soo neat! I hope she does well for you [and maybe makes more of her own kind!]. Some hairless genes cause serious health issues and short life-spans.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Where are you located? US or UK?

It looks like a Fuzzy Hairless, nit True Hairless. True Hairless won't have any hair anywhere on their bodies, while Fuzzy Hairless will usually still have some fur on their faces(and often some sparse fur on their bodies as well). It looks like your little one still has fur on his face in the pic.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

She's not even 4 weeks old so I am expecting the remaining hair to fall out.

She does have a bit of pigment, she is an agouti.

I'm in the US.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

The first place True Hairless lose their fur is on their face. By 4 weeks they're completely bald. I'm guessing that your baby will probably go through a funky molt around 6 weeks. Being a Fuzzy, she could go either way...either lose more fur and be nearly naked or grow in more fur and look like the soft side of Velcro. Most likely the latter if her parents were normal-looking.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She is pretty, wether she is hairless or fuzzy hairless


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks like her face is furred?...is that so? If that's the case, she's definitely NOT hr/hr (hairless). It also looks like the fur on her face is straight, which would rule out fuzzy. I've seen young mice in pet stores lose most of their fur....and they eventually grow it back......that could be what is happening here. I don't know the cause of those cases....possibly disease or parasites, possibly poor nutrition...**shrug**


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

You guys were right she is something other than true hairless.

As of today she has a very light, soft coat of fur all over. I won't complain if she stays this way she is SO SOFT

Like velvet.


----------

